# Breathing mantid



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

How do mantids breath or get oxygen? :huh:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> How do mantids breath or get oxygen? :huh:


If you look on top sides of your mantid's abdomen you will a row of dots on each side (may or may not be colored). These are called spiracles and basically each is a breathing hole for the mantis. I know, its odd knowing insects breath though multiple (often more than 6) "holes" in their body!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol u ask some funny questions


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

trough thereabdomen, and i,m with chrisboy :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 6, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> lol u ask some funny questions


I have to agrea with that lol.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> trough thereabdomen, and i,m with chrisboy :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, try not to drown them if you decide to wash them.


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 7, 2008)

The only silly question is the one that doesn't get asked  

As above for the answer though


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 12, 2008)

I learned in Science class that insects breathe through their trachea I think. I learned it like 3 years ago so I'm not sure. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mrblue (Aug 12, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Yeah, try not to drown them if you decide to wash them.


you jest, but when i was 2 i decided to wash one of the chicks we had in the house. i even used shampoo. it died during the wash &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I learned in Science class that insects breathe through their trachea I think. I learned it like 3 years ago so I'm not sure. Correct me if I'm wrong.


http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/artfly/breath.html


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2008)

:mellow: I don't get it? Why did the chick die? Did you duck it under water? (duck) no pun intended :lol: )


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

mrblue said:


> you jest, but when i was 2 i decided to wash one of the chicks we had in the house. i even used shampoo. it died during the wash &lt;_&lt;


lol did you washed it with hot or extreme water or so?



> Yeah, try not to drown them if you decide to wash them.


XD


----------



## mrblue (Aug 12, 2008)

i cant really remember (almost 20 years ago! and i was only two) whether it was very hot or cold but i doubt it as i had my hands in with it. i assume it must've suffocated somehow, maybe all the foam from the shampoo got into its nasal passages, or maybe it swallowed some, or maybe i was just too rough with it? or like you say maybe i held it under water for too long or something. :mellow:   anyway off topic, sorry!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2008)

mrblue said:


> you jest, but when i was 2 i decided to wash one of the chicks we had in the house. i even used shampoo. it died during the wash &lt;_&lt;


Laughs out loud

Sorry, that was funny.


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 15, 2008)

This wasn't a silly question, it was a very good one to be honest.

You can never learn too much.


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 16, 2008)

mrblue said:


> you jest, but when i was 2 i decided to wash one of the chicks we had in the house. i even used shampoo. it died during the wash &lt;_&lt;


You noted that the thing dies during the wash process rather than afterwards. This tells me that it died rather suddenly instead of through suffering caused by contact with shampoo or even water temerature. My bet is that being washed by a two year old was traumatic for the poor thing to the point of heart attack. Needless to say you have had that on your hands for your whole life. Must be heard to sleep at night huh  . On the other hand you gave a chick a bath when you were two .....Lucky..... I had to wait till I was an adult before I got to give a chick a bath.


----------

